# Spinning is like yoga



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

In an email I received from "Spinning Daily", they had this comment:

"For some of us, spinning has the same benefits as yoga or meditation: It's an opportunity to quiet the mind. It's connects us to the earth and to our ancestors. It's an exercise in both challenge and acceptance. It involves coordinating our bodies and minds. It can benefit from collaboration with a skilled teacher."

I wondered if any of the KP spinners ever feel that way.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

when I get into that space, spinning is most gratifying and my yarn is best.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Got the same e-mail One of my friends asked me Why? I must be tired at the end of the day with work and all I do after. It is relaxing for me. It takes a day of busy and makes it bearable. More like Zen for me.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

I'm also too busy. I'm supposed to be retired and I still am non-stop from 4:45am to 10pm. Yoga, spinning, knitting, prayer...they all help me as I'm an A-type definitely. :sm19:


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

For me it is. Know that when I'm stressed or upset, I can sit down at my wheel and everything is right with the world and I am at peace.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I feel at ease with myself and the world when I'm spinning.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I've demonstrated spinning a lot of times, and every time I do, at some point, I glance up at my audience, and at least one person is mesmerized and in a trance. 

Watching the actual wheel seems to be what causes that.

I don't know why.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I feel the same way. Spinning is a form of meditation. When I spin my problems take second place and all is better.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

It's my therapy


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I fall asleep over my wheel, not so much the e spinner but my regular wheel


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

When it is going well, which is most of the time now that I have a bit of experience, I find it to be very zen!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I find spinning to be very contemplative.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

NO


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

No from this corner. It stresses me out completely.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Sunnydaze said:


> No from this corner. It stresses me out completely.


Don't try for perfection. Even machine made yarn isn't perfect.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> No from this corner. It stresses me out completely.


Are you just learning?


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I have tried off and on for about five years. Had an Ashford traditional and hated it except for a decoration in the living room. Sold that and now have a Louet which is much easier to work with but still I can't get the drafting down and just dread even trying or practicing anymore so sadly think this one is going up for sale on craigslist before too long. It has been delegated now to the garage. I will still keep my beautiful spindle however and play with that from time to time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> Well I have tried off and on for about five years. Had an Ashford traditional and hated it except for a decoration in the living room. Sold that and now have a Louet which is much easier to work with but still I can't get the drafting down and just dread even trying or practicing anymore so sadly think this one is going up for sale on craigslist before too long. It has been delegated now to the garage. I will still keep my beautiful spindle however and play with that from time to time.


You should do what I do. Prep the roving before you start pull it so it is fine thin then spin. Practice makes perfect. You need to try again. You can do it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> Well I have tried off and on for about five years. Had an Ashford traditional and hated it except for a decoration in the living room. Sold that and now have a Louet which is much easier to work with but still I can't get the drafting down and just dread even trying or practicing anymore so sadly think this one is going up for sale on craigslist before too long. It has been delegated now to the garage. I will still keep my beautiful spindle however and play with that from time to time.


The other important thing is to make sure your take-up is perfect.

It should pull on your fiber supply _just_ hard enough to draft the fiber for you.

If your traditional has double-drive, try that, if you haven't yet.

Otherwise, loosen up the Scotch tension until it isn't pulling and then just keep tightening it in tiny increments until it's perfect.

Perfect take-up, and a good yarn supply, and the wheel should spin for you once you get it started.


----------



## Diane Oakley (Jun 2, 2015)

I love spinning, but it took a while to get there. It was stressful when I was learning. Now it is very relaxing and gratifying.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Diane Oakley said:


> I love spinning, but it took a while to get there. It was stressful when I was learning. Now it is very relaxing and gratifying.


Thanks for this. I did not think it was stressful when I started I was excited to learn. I know with practice it gets easier. Then it is relaxing. I love to spin. Practice practice practice.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Most definitely. I just finished a spinning 2 class where we learned about different drafting methods, controlling twist, how to produce different weight yarns and played with all kinds of different fibers (like silk and buffalo!). I feel like I have much more control over my spinning. This allows me to really relax and just get into a rhythm without worrying if my technique is correct.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Exactly what is technique, better to control then worry if you are doing it right. Have fun and relax with it. Take deep breaths. Go slow at first with no roving then add the roving. Just practice practice practice.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I appreciate all your helpful hints. Maybe this winter I will try it once more before selling the wheel. I hate to admit defeat. Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> The other important thing is to make sure your take-up is perfect.
> 
> It should pull on your fiber supply _just_ hard enough to draft the fiber for you.
> 
> ...


I am still in the stressful mode although doing better. I spin pretty much everyday and agree practice helps.

I can read what you are saying about tension being correct and the wheel should spin for us but......for myself, I don't know what perfect tension even is so how do I know when I have it right? I am having the hardest time with the drafting and I am finding each different roving is different to draft. I am sure my drafting affects the tension and the rest of the flow. Of course, this is just me and others may have gotten spinning easy but for me, I am still waiting for it to be soothing and fun and less stressful. Lol.

I watch more videos than you could imagine and I have to remind myself that the spinners are experienced. I would like to see a video of a new spinner and watch her progress. Oh, that would be me. Should I be documenting this? Lol


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I am still in the stressful mode although doing better. I spin pretty much everyday and agree practice helps.
> 
> I can read what you are saying about tension being correct and the wheel should spin for us but......for myself, I don't know what perfect tension even is so how do I know when I have it right? I am having the hardest time with the drafting and I am finding each different roving is different to draft. I am sure my drafting affects the tension and the rest of the flow. Of course, this is just me and others may have gotten spinning easy but for me, I am still waiting for it to be soothing and fun and less stressful. Lol.
> 
> I watch more videos than you could imagine and I have to remind myself that the spinners are experienced. I would like to see a video of a new spinner and watch her progress. Oh, that would be me. Should I be documenting this? Lol


Tell me about your wheel, and I'll explain how to adjust it.

What brand and model wheel do you have?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Tell me about your wheel, and I'll explain how to adjust it.
> 
> What brand and model wheel do you have?


Tried to pick two pics that show the tension part well. It is an Ashford Traditional, single peddle. It is the knob with the line attached that goes around the small wheel and attached on the hook on the other side that I am not sure of. As I fill the bobbin, I know I am supposed to tighten it but how much? When the bobbin gets about 3/4 filled, it seems like the housing for the bobbin won't turn. I am sure someday, I will get this...really. Lol


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, it looks like you almost will want to try to push the yarn onto the bobbin because the Scotch tension is not tight enough.

You will have to tighten the knob in the front, to the lower right of the orifice just almost puts some tension. Until the clear string on the right of the mother-of-all _just_ comes to horizontal without sagging in the middle. Spin a little that way.

At that point, you'll probably have to tighten it just a tiny, tiny bit more. Then try it again.

Repeat the previous paragraph until you'll get to a point where everything will suddenly work right. You'll recognize the right point because when you treadle the wheel, the yarn will suddenly start spinning itself.

If you get to a point where it wants to pull the yarn you're making out of your hands, you've tightened too much.

Yes, that point will be slightly different for each roving you use. But there shouldn't be a lot of difference for different fibers.

Sending the photos was brilliant. It lets me see exactly what you have to do to make it work well, and what you're working with right now.

Good luck, and let me know how this works and if you have any more problems. When you get the tension right, it will be like someone waved a magic wand over your head and made it possible for you to spin. The right adjustment is magic and will make spinning effortless.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Cdambro said:


> I am still in the stressful mode although doing better. I spin pretty much everyday and agree practice helps.
> 
> I can read what you are saying about tension being correct and the wheel should spin for us but......for myself, I don't know what perfect tension even is so how do I know when I have it right? I am having the hardest time with the drafting and I am finding each different roving is different to draft. I am sure my drafting affects the tension and the rest of the flow. Of course, this is just me and others may have gotten spinning easy but for me, I am still waiting for it to be soothing and fun and less stressful. Lol.
> 
> I watch more videos than you could imagine and I have to remind myself that the spinners are experienced. I would like to see a video of a new spinner and watch her progress. Oh, that would be me. Should I be documenting this? Lol


Documenting your experience would be a wonderful idea! 
I love spinning and I find it very soothing. That is not to say that I excell at spinning. I envy those people with perfect yarn. With focus I can produce a yarn that I can then use to weave or knit. Having said that I would say that my tension varies depending on the fibre being spun and what has happened during the day. Sometimes my yarn turns out all twisted as I forget to let it wind on being too busy thinking or too anxious. Sometimes it is thick and thin. At times it seems to break a lot when I hang on for dear life. However, every time I spin I seem to let go a bit of what has been eating at me. It is better to get mad at the fibre for breaking than yelling at whomever gave me grief.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

beaulynd said:


> Documenting your experience would be a wonderful idea!
> I love spinning and I find it very soothing. That is not to say that I excell at spinning. I envy those people with perfect yarn. With focus I can produce a yarn that I can then use to weave or knit. Having said that I would say that my tension varies depending on the fibre being spun and what has happened during the day. Sometimes my yarn turns out all twisted as I forget to let it wind on being too busy thinking or too anxious. Sometimes it is thick and thin. At times it seems to break a lot when I hang on for dear life. However, every time I spin I seem to let go a bit of what has been eating at me. It is better to get mad at the fibre for breaking than yelling at whomever gave me grief.


Thank you for your reply. Sounds like we spin the same. All in all....I am enjoying what I do so that's what counts in the end. I watched a video and the spinner showed how a new spinner tends to have a death grip on the roving and wow, that's me. How did she know. Lol.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> OK, it looks like you almost will want to try to push the yarn onto the bobbin because the Scotch tension is not tight enough.
> 
> You will have to tighten the knob in the front, to the lower right of the orifice just almost puts some tension. Until the clear string on the right of the mother-of-all _just_ comes to horizontal without sagging in the middle. Spin a little that way.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I am spinning today and it is much better. I am actually pleased at my spinning today.


----------

